

Show HN: Facebook Photo Messaging that doesn't suck - libovness
http://snapwith.me

======
libovness
With all the hubbub about Facebook Poke - an app which enables you to do
promiscuous things using your...real-world identity - which is a copy of the
teen-craze Snapchat, now's the right time to showcase our FB photo messaging
app, Snapix: <http://snapwith.me>

Snapix has a public mode where you can view snaps between friends and/or
strangers, as well as a private mode where no one can see you snap.

And while we're being topical, I'll add a comparison to Instagram...Whereas
Instagram helps you make your life more beautiful (than it really is), with
Snapix we're trying to help people bring out the humor and absurdity in the
world around us.

Hibachi!

~~~
nwh
I'm glad both HN and the App Store have a description like this; just
presented with the site I'd have absolutely no idea what the app was trying to
do.

~~~
libovness
Indeed, with the website our aim is just to pique visitors' interest. We leave
the app description and metadata to the App Store, for better or worse. If we
had time (it's a side project, after all) we'd measure whether that strategy
actually works to our advantage.

NWH, if you get the chance to download, please let us know what you think of
the app. Just know that this is the major point release, not the proverbial
sub-sub-point "bug fixes" release, so bear with us ;-)

------
codewright
Serious question: is this a clone of a clone of a clone?

2013:

"Begun, this clone war has." - Yoda

~~~
libovness
No, Snapix has actually been on the App Store for a year. v2.0 has been in
development for awhile. Snapchat rose to prominence while we were about
halfway through, and there are more similarities with the name than anything
else.

Besides, there's no way we could "clone" Poke and get it in the App Store in
less than 24 hours :-)

Better to think of it as "an idea whose time has come". That idea is "unicast-
or multicast social networking", in contrast to "broadcast social networking".

~~~
codewright
Welp.

Good luck!

~~~
libovness
Thanks!

